# VBA MessageBox Titel ändern?



## Schüler16 (28. November 2012)

Schaffe es nicht bei der Messagebox den Titel zu ändern. 
MsgBox ("Seitenlänge a= " & Seite_a & " mm" & vbCr & "Umfanf U= " & Umfang & " mm" & vbCr & "Flächeninhalt A= " & Fläche & " mm²" , "Titel")

Es erscheint jedesmal die Fehlermeldung: 


Fehler beim Kompileren: Erwartet: =


Bei der Inputbox funktioniert aber so?

Seite_a = InputBox("Bitte geben Sie die Seitenlänge in mm ein!", "Berechnungen Quadrat")

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## tombe (28. November 2012)

Wenn man es mal verstanden hat ist es ganz einfach:


```
MsgBox "Der Text der angezeigt wird", vbOKOnly, "Der Titel der angezeigt wird."
```

Ohne Klammern ist es eine einfache Box die erscheint.

Mit Klammern musst du es einer Variablen zuweisen:


```
msg = MsgBox ("Der Text der angezeigt wird", vbOKOnly, "Der Titel der angezeigt wird.")
```

Diese Variable erhält dann den Wert des Buttons den du angeklickt hast.

Die zweite Variante brauchst du nur wenn du den Button auswerten musst.

Bei beiden Beispielen gibt es nur den OK Button!

Bei dir sieht es dann wohl so aus:


```
MsgBox "Seitenlänge a = " & Seite_a & " mm" & vbCr & "Umfang U = " & Umfang & " mm" & vbCr & "Flächeninhalt A = " & Fläche & " mm²", vbOKOnly, "Der gewünschte Titel muss hier hin"
```


----------



## Yaslaw (28. November 2012)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Klammern ist es eine einfache Box die erscheint.


Nicht ganz. Da ich gerne Funktionen imme mit Klammern aufrufe (so erkenne ich es sofort als Funktion) verwende ich dazu Call


```
msgBox  "Der Text der angezeigt wird", vbOKOnly, "Der Titel der angezeigt wird."
'Dasslebe als Funktionsaufruf
Call msgBox(MsgBox ("Der Text der angezeigt wird", vbOKOnly, "Der Titel der angezeigt wird."))
```


----------



## Schüler16 (28. November 2012)

Hallo tombe,

vielen Dank für deine rasche Hilfe. Jetzt kenn ich mich aus.


----------



## Schüler16 (28. November 2012)

Danke Yaslaw, bei der Unterstützung kann ichs nur lernen.


----------



## HonniCilest (28. November 2012)

Alternativ ohne Angabe von vbOKOnly:


```
MsgBox "Nachricht", Title:="Titel"
```


----------



## tombe (29. November 2012)

Na dann kann ich es auch so schreiben:


```
MsgBox "Nachricht", , "Titel"
```

Das wäre dann die Alternative zur Alternative (oder so).


----------

